# So close



## Nellad (Jul 30, 2019)

TiVo is so close to being all you need for TV. They either need to add apps for DirectTV Now or Sling TV. The other option would be to create there own steaming service. It would be great if they could somehow incorporate all of these into the channel guide to make it all seamless. 
I’m currently running a Bolt and a mini with Hulu, Amazon & Netflix and the content is limited on many of the channels I like to watch. I feel a new option is needed.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Um, you realize that they would love to have those apps. But, unless the provider writes them up, TiVo doesn't get them.


----------



## Nellad (Jul 30, 2019)

Totally get it that the apps need to coded by the provider, but that is only two of the options. Also I have read that there are near 6 mil TiVo subscribers. Seems that someone would want a share of that market, what’s the holdup?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Nellad said:


> Totally get it that the apps need to coded by the provider, but that is only two of the options. Also I have read that there are near 6 mil TiVo subscribers. Seems that someone would want a share of that market, what's the holdup?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The majority of those subscribers are Tivo devices owned and operated by a cable company They arent going to put a competitor streaming service on them


----------

